# ARCO gas



## bbpinkfloyd (Aug 12, 2002)

What do you guys think of ARCO gas?

Their gas stations are always cheaper because they say they buy in bulk. They have an additive package called cleantech.

When I had my truck I would avoid them but now that I drive a Spec V which needs premium I go for the cheaper price.

plus I found an ARCO that takes credit cards and does not have that annoying sleeve on the gas nozzle.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

IMHO, i dont think ARCO gas is that good. I was running their gas on my sentra and it gave me poor mileage. I switched back to Mobil the next fill-up. ARCO is cheap though, i'll give them that. clean tech is just like techron, which is like the stuff Mobil has. It's all cleaning additives.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

For some reason everyone looks down on ARCO gas. I've used their 91 a few times and didn't notice any significant changes in my gas mileage or performance. But I always go back to Mobil or Chevron, and heard good things about 76 from a good friend of mine. I also like to buy gas on Camp Pendleton because its usually 20-30 cents cheaper than everywhere else. I'll score 91 for the price of 87 off base.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

*Teknokid*, you are basing your opinion on just a single tank-full?

Did you read the pump to see if ARCO uses ethanol in your area? Ethanol has only 60% the BTUs as gasoline, so that would certainly cause a mileage reduction.


----------



## bbpinkfloyd (Aug 12, 2002)

With the ARCO gas, I don't seem to get any pinging so the octane seems to work. I am worried more about dirt build up in the fuel system.

I don't know it will lead to dirt build-up it is just something you can't tell if it is happening or not.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Use a cleaner once a month.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

As I read your post, you think ARCO gasoline will lead to dirt build-up? Why? Wny not Texaco or Exxon/Mobil or Shell or BP or Sun?


----------



## bbpinkfloyd (Aug 12, 2002)

ARCO has a additive that is supposed to do that just like Techron. The problem with using a cleaner once a month is that it would cost me just as much per month just to use Chevron gas.

But you are right that would solve the dirt problem.

Do you guys have anything else to say about ARCO gas:

Does anyone use it at the track? Does anyone put it in their QR25 and have adverse performance? Does anyone prefer ARCO?


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

bbpinkfloyd said:


> *ARCO has a additive that is supposed to do that just like Techron. The problem with using a cleaner once a month is that it would cost me just as much per month just to use Chevron gas.*


Hmmm ... its only about 6 bucks, so it shouldn't cost you as much. And I use it anyways, even though I go to Chevron consistently. There's that new STP formula thats real good. It can only do good when used right. 

Edit: Didn't realize you were saying Chevron is expensive. Yeah, it is. But its worth it. Plus its not that much more is it?

Re: ARCO. I haven't heard of anyone preferring it except for that its cheap. And I dont know anyone with a QR25 that uses it. Come to think of it I don't know of anyone who uses ARCO, except for my money-pinching sister.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Y'all need to locate The History Channel's Modern Marvels episode on gasoline. You will be surprised.

Except for small retailers, gasoline is gasoline is gasoline. All the different refiners put it in the same pipelines and what comes out is not theirs but is certainly equivalent. The main difference is the additive package that's mixed into the tanker before it leaves the loading station headed for your local pumps.

So, ARCO = Exxon = Texaco = Shell except for the additive packages and maybe underground storage tank maintenance at the individual filling station.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Bahearn -

Are there ARCO's in TX? Just wondering ...


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

*ARCO stations?*

Not in the Houston metro area. Might be some out west or north.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

always remember you get what you pay for!!!


----------

